# Gary Fisher cross bike for 2009



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

FYI, looks like Gary Fisher will be coming out with a bunch of road bikes along with a cross bike for 2009. 









https://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/gary-fisher-to-debut-road-bikes-in-2009/

Only thing that's got me confused...it's was at Trek World. Does this mean GF is now owned by Trek? When did that happen?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*GF has been owned by Trek..*

for quite a few years if I remember correctly.. That's a nice looking bike..


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> for quite a few years if I remember correctly.. That's a nice looking bike..




so is it a reincarnated poprad?


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

looks like a steel poprad to me


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

So THATS where the LeMonds are going... Nice!

AFAIK, the last Poprad was also the last steel frame to be made in Waterloo- I've heard that for this year, they were to be outsourced overseas. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

*GF crossbikes*

Does anyone know what the retail prices are going to be on the crossbikes? A buddy of mine is going out to visit Trek this weekend I think. Do they have a conference for their new lines?


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

Trek does this every year for thier dealers. Fisher has been owned by Trek for nearly a decade now DLRski! GF has the Fixie from LeMond too. The proper roadies look suspiciously like Klein's. Big Alu tubes, carbon rear ends.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

unclefuzzy_ss said:


> The proper roadies look suspiciously like Klein's. Big Alu tubes, carbon rear ends.


Now THAT makes me sad.....Lemond can go away and I will shed no tears, but Klein is a real loss!


----------



## jpelaston (Jun 8, 2008)

Trek has had Klein for quite a few years also.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

jpelaston said:


> Trek has had Klein for quite a few years also.


I know- but now it looks like they are 'Officially' phasing out the brand..... until this, there was at least hope they would either keep it or maybe even sell it off. Just call me a disgruntled Klein fan on this one


----------



## gewilli (Dec 18, 2006)

they officially phased out Klein a handful of years ago... just some rumor of bringing back the brand - i guess they've been selling a handful of them in Japan only last few years.

Gary Fisher has been a Trek brand since 1993 or so... in fact you'd have to go back pre 1991 to find a Gary Fisher bike produced by gary alone. Although even then, Fisher's have always been in design. Unlike Klein and Bontrager who were all about the making of the bikes as well as design Gary always stuck with the Design side of things.

Klein was picked up by Trek in '95-96, same time as Bontrager.

and yeah - Trek needed some where to go with the Lemond branded bikes and mak'n them Fisher's makes sense...

gary fisher was racing cross back in the 70s and 80s... fwiw


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

gewilli said:


> . . .gary fisher was racing cross back in the 70s and 80s... fwiw


I think he still shows up at Bay Area races every now and then. Which makes me wonder if/why Trek would use his name to rebadge a Lemond.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Gary must have realized that cross bikes are 29ers.


----------



## gewilli (Dec 18, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> I think he still shows up at Bay Area races every now and then. Which makes me wonder if/why Trek would use his name to rebadge a Lemond.


what the hell else would they do with the Lemond bikes if not make em Fisher's?


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone know the prices on these? Can't find the Presidio (above-pictured bike) on the website. The Presidio used to be in the Fisher line up as a 26" mtn bike, FYUI. (For Your Useless Information. )


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

I think Trek would have liked to rebadge the LeMond line Armstrong. Lance probably wants to start from scratch.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Not make em at all?


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

palu said:


> Anyone know the prices on these? Can't find the Presidio (above-pictured bike) on the website. The Presidio used to be in the Fisher line up as a 26" mtn bike, FYUI. (For Your Useless Information. )



No official information, but I would use the old Poprad price (around 1500 retail) as a starting point.


----------



## jajobe (Aug 29, 2006)

*fisher sold in 93*

I tried to get a Fisher MTB frame when the 93 models came out and the dealer didn't even know about the buy out. Had to get something else. At least its steel and canti, a little thumbs up anyway


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*Obligatory*

That silver seatpost clamp needs to go.


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Klein truely died in 2002*



dankilling said:


> Now THAT makes me sad.....Lemond can go away and I will shed no tears, but Klein is a real loss!


Once Trek shut down the Chehalis, WA plant in 2002...Klein was dead

Gone was the perfect welds and marvelous paint jobs

The 2003's (my last year working as a warranty manager at a large bike shop that sold Klein) made by Trek were a joke. The welds looked like Cannondale's and the paint was half-assed and full of imperfections.

I would rather see Trek relabel Lemond bikes "Gary Fisher" than rejuvenate the Klein name...though I doubt they'll be very successful selling anything other than the cross bike and possibly the fixed gear.


----------



## penguinshome (Feb 23, 2008)

Nah, that bike doesn't look like a rebranded poprad. There aren't any disk mounts either.


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

penguinshome said:


> Nah, that bike doesn't look like a rebranded poprad. There aren't any disk mounts either.


The tubing and likely the geometry is going to be identical - as far as the factory that makes the frame knows, it's the same


----------



## kdiddy (Feb 15, 2008)

I heard from my dealer who was at Trek World that the geometry is slightly different between the new Fisher and the Poprad. He has the Poprad and is likely switching to the Fisher, since he wants to ride what he sells.


----------



## ralph029 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm sure most have already seen this article but, here is a link with some answers http://cxmagazine.com/


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

The Lemond graphics are better.


----------



## hamsong (Feb 13, 2010)

*Presidio*

Just picked up one of these myself. The 2010 model is the last one made in Wisconsin, USA. 2011 will be outsourced. A GREAT low priced way to get into cyclocross, but also a killer frame that makes a smooth road bike or commuter if you can afford a bike like this for commuting. I should note that I normally take a 58-60cm frame, and the 57cm fits me nicely, so they do run slightly large compared to other brands sizing.


----------

